# kompilacja kernela xen

## mitek777

witam,

w make menuconfig 

w katalagu /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-xen-r12

brak jest jakiejkolwiek opcji XEN, jednak po wyszukaniu, taka opcja znajduje się, czy kernel jest nieprawidłowo zainstalowany?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

DEPENDS ON: to Cie interesuje, cos jest wymagane, musisz to wlaczyc i wtedy bedziesz mial opcje od xena.

Edit, odpowiedz na priva.

Jak czegos szukasz/wyswietlasz helpa, masz Depends on: NET, UNIX itp (przyklad). Cos co tutaj jest wpisane, nie jest najwyrazniej wlaczone co ukrywa opcje XEN.

----------

